# 4k monitor for plan review



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just figured out I could plug the laptops into this here big old Samsung TV/Monitor via HDMI. So: Finally found a use for the thing.

Big is good !


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm super late on this one but my setup is a 24" monitor and I print whatever pages I need at 11x17 in house and use the monitor for zooming in on details. My notes end up on the paper. I occasionally print out some pages full size(we have 2 plotters) but for the most part I prefer the 11x17. It's also much easier to have 2 different views at one time when looking for detail/section references.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> I'm super late on this one but my setup is a 24" monitor and I print whatever pages I need at 11x17 in house and use the monitor for zooming in on details. My notes end up on the paper. I occasionally print out some pages full size(we have 2 plotters) but for the most part I prefer the 11x17. It's also much easier to have 2 different views at one time when looking for detail/section references.


Having a plan printer is nice isn't it? I have not regretted my purchase.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Having a plan printer is nice isn't it? I have not regretted my purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It is but I really do only print a full size once a month or so. For me, moving faster through the plans is the biggest issue and a 30 page stack of 11x17 is the way to go. I probably review 1-200 sets of commercial plans a month though so that's a different issue.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> It is but I really do only print a full size once a month or so. For me, moving faster through the plans is the biggest issue and a 30 page stack of 11x17 is the way to go. I probably review 1-200 sets of commercial plans a month though so that's a different issue.


That's a lot of plans. Lol

I probably print 30 sets a year, build 10. I still use highlighters lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Just went back to wide format printer. love it for submitting plans to building department. 

Had one a while back got a smaller one when that broke, back to wide format and staying with them, 11x17 plans give a ton of detail and are easy to show existing/proposed baths etc.. on same page. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I never use 11x17 except for small remodels. Never hardly 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Just my .02, I use two monitors, a 21” for excel or whatever and 27” for the pdf’s. Seems to work for me. I do use 11x17 paper also, but mostly only when I’m meeting a client. I print them out in fine or best quality so we can read the notes.


Just a note, spend a few dollars and get adobe so that you can make pdfs searchable, that way you can search for the dumb**** notes saying contractor to verify or verify in field or whatever, I actually have a list of crap I search for so there are no surprises. I do the same with the specs for public works projects.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Foxit reader has a free version and allows you to search pdfs and has a decent distance tool. I have adobe but I actually use Foxit more unless it's a really large file size which adobe handles better.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

kevjob said:


> Just went back to wide format printer. love it for submitting plans to building department.
> 
> Had one a while back got a smaller one when that broke, back to wide format and staying with them, 11x17 plans give a ton of detail and are easy to show existing/proposed baths etc.. on same page. :thumbsup:


Mine are 95% 24x36 plans. So no affordable home printing option I know of. Hence my starting this thread about 4K monitors. 11x17 is plenty legible on a FHD monitor.


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

Golden view said:


> A year later, finally got a 32" 4k monitor for $380. This one: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824011158
> 
> Easy on they eyes and just right for viewing a whole sheet and being able to read the small text.
> 
> In short, it's awesome and does exactly what I want to do. As good as paper as far as I'm concerned for estimating and plan review. Always print sets for on site, final review, etc, but early in the process this works great.


Great to hear you finally made your decision brother. 4K monitors have become very cheap these days and you can read it also here. That makes them great for every day and professional purpose except for gaming. I hope you have a great time with your new monitor


----------

